# york split system heat pump



## brian (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello Everyone
  My mother is having a problem with her heat pump. I know it could be several things wrong that could make the system act funny, but if someone can give a little insite it would be greatly appriciated. Here is the situation, we are in the Indianapolis area and as everyone in the midwest knows we are in the middle of a heat wave . About two weeks ago my mother came home and and found that her condo air conditioning was not working(she is in a ranch style unit about 1750 sq.f). Had a person out to look at it and the service person put freon in the heat pump said its blowing pretty good and then left with a $90 check. Well that very day the fan in the heat pump stopped working after about 20 minutes. After a couple of days of investigating I noticed that the heat pump will only work after being off for several hours and then only work for twenty minutes or so. I have been looking around and found the origenal instuctions from when the unit was installed. It is a york put in in 1986. I think it said it was a 3 or 4 ton unit with the age it is only 8.5 seer. I have talked to a few people and got several answers from the thermastate to the heat pump. I would like to know what to ask the next service person before mother drops another hundred bucks. Anyone run into this problem before. Any info will be helpful. 
Thanks 
Brian


----------



## Begreen (Aug 1, 2006)

First thing I would check is that the coils are clean. It might be that the air handler coils dirty and are icing up and need to defrost before cooling is available again. If that's the case, have them thoroughly cleaned and all should be well.


----------

